# New Hysides have arrived at Riverboat Works



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

The new Hyside inventory is here at Riverboat Works. We have 3 colors of mini-maxis to choose from. We also have different colors in different models that Hyside doesn't stock. You get the same great deals as buying direct from Hyside, with the addition of package discounts when adding your custom frame and accessories. Click here for details on "Package Deals"
 
We are cranking out custom frames as fast as the orders are coming in. So order now and we will have your frame ready for your next trip. Check out our reviews on "Why buy a Riverboat Works frame".
 
The warm weather and sun have arrived in the Arkansas River Valley. Water is rising, so this is going to be a great weekend and great spring on the Ark. Come on out and see us. We are open Monday through Saturday but closed on Sundays. See you on the river.


----------

